# Looking to rehome poodle or poodle cross.



## Paddybear (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd really like to start my retirement with a new dog chum. I luv dogs, I grew up with them, but have always been too busy working to look after them properly. Sadly, I seem to have developed a mild allergy problem, hence the specification of "Hypo-allergenic" breeds.
I would be really grateful if someone could offer me some advice or information.
Many thanks
Paddy


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Have a look at Welcome to the Labradoodle Trust - Education, Rescue & Welfare There is lots of information about allergies and doddle rehoming.


----------

